# Wolf Creek backcountry suggestions?



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

*Wolf Creek Backcountry*

As with most backcountry runs, it's best to go with someone who knows the area. But, the logistics for the run off the Pass are fairly straightforward. From the parking lot on the north side of the pass (on the right, uphill of the area), you can ascend up a trail (not the double track)to a saddle directly north of the paking lot. Head along the powerline for about 50 yards and then start decending down the fall line to the northeast. 

You will head through a bunch of glades; some open and others tight, for a good mile or so. When you come across the next set of powerlines, follow them down to the highway. 

**If you head too far to the east (moving right) at the top, you'll wind up at the top of a nasty avy slope. Don't just head off to the north of this ridge either, it becomes super tight and gullied out.**

Scope out the exit on the east side of the pass- there will be a bunch of tracks coming out to the road.

It's a great run- if you follow the directions, there isn't any significant avy danger. Get a topo and follow the second drainage out to the east side of 160- just north/northeast of the words"picnic area" on the link below. Have fun. 

Here's a link to a topo: http://www.trails.com/explore/topo....s to Sawtooth Mountain, CO&TrailID=HGR199-036


----------



## tpalka (Oct 31, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the detailed reply -- much appreciated!

tom.


----------

